# [blocks B    ]

## fatez

ragazzi.. sono 2 giorni che mi ritrovo su 3 sistemi diversi questi "errori"

```

Sumatra root # emerge -up world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r11] 

[ebuild    U ] media-sound/mpg123-0.59s [0.59r-r2] 

```

come si risolve?

----------

## Brandy

Ciao fatez.

```

emerge unmerge ExtUtils-MakeMaker

emerge unmerge Test-Simple

emerge unmerge File-Spec

emerge -up world

```

C'è una thread al riguardo qui.  :Smile: 

Brandy.

----------

## fatez

grazie mille Brandy! ora il sistema roxxa come prima... unica cosa che non capisco.. ma xchè ?  :Smile: 

PS: la ragazza nella foto sei tu ?

----------

## Brandy

Moduli come ExtUtils-MakeMaker, Test-Simple e File-Spec soprascrivono alcuni parti di perl. Nel caso in cui si dovesse decidere di unmerge questi moduli, il file corrispondente nel perl-core viene cancellato e così perl perde alcune funzionalità.

Questo non va bene, percui perl 5.8.0-r12 e su è stato patchato per permettere moduli site e vendor ad essere usati al posto delle versioni perl-core senza soprascriverle.

Scusa per li errori grammaticali.  :Smile: 

E questo è l'internet; o sono una ragazza dicianovenne o sono un camionista quarantenne.  :Wink: 

Brandy.

----------

## fatez

Grazie mille per la spiegazione ora ho capito eheh  :Smile: 

.. e caro cammionista.. non era per commentare la "foto"  :Smile:  + che altro mi ha fatto capire e pensare :"hmm ma perchè tengo un pinguino come avatar?"  

PS, complimenti alla mamma e al papà del cammionista ahahahahhaha

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS, complimenti alla mamma e al papà del cammionista ahahahahhaha

 

Mi raccomando, da bravi italiani facciamoci riconoscere per quello che siamo!   :Laughing: 

(anche se concordo in pieno  :Razz:  )

----------

## Josuke

hahaha shev..mmm beh mi aggrego anche io allora bwhahaha   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Brandy wrote:*   

> Scusa per li errori grammaticali.

 

L'unico errore e' che si scrive sovrascrivere e non soprascrivere. Comunque mi piacerebbe saper l'inglese come te sai l'italiano. 

Spero anche che in un futuro ci siano piu' ragazze che si avvicinino a Linux e all'informatica.

----------

## Legolas80

Mi associo anch'io ai complimenti   :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

Credo sia venuto il momento di eleggere il più bel moderatore di questi forum... (senza che bsolar si offenda)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Eppoi se non dimostriamo che siamo italiani che italiani siamo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## flocchini

Io l'avevo gia' notata vegando x il forum...  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Ritornando in tema  :Very Happy: , qualcuno sa spiegare il motivo di

```
[blocks B    ] >=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2 (from pkg x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2)
```

?????

[img:a51d5de155]http://www.thesimpsons.com/bios/images/bios_family_homer.gif[/img:a51d5de155]D'oh!

----------

## JacoMozzi

La spiegazione che ha dato mi ha lasciato  :Shocked: 

Cmq la moderatrice ha anche un sito.

Ciao a tutti 

Jaco

----------

## fatez

si, ma per vedere le foto tocca fare dell'hacking   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Brandy

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ritornando in tema , qualcuno sa spiegare il motivo di
> 
> ```
> [blocks B    ] >=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2 (from pkg x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2)
> ```
> ...

 

Xft è un modulo per X, e c'è una versione che ha X inclusa. Da xfree-4.3.0-r2 in avanti portage installa la versione inclusiva al posto di x11-libs/xft. Ora non dovere usare la versione di x11-libs/xft.

Gli svillupatori di Gentoo considerano la versione inclusiva di X più recente e migliore.

C'è una thread (in inglese) al riguardo qui.

Brandy.

----------

## cerri

Many thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Credo sia venuto il momento di eleggere il più bel moderatore di questi forum... (senza che bsolar si offenda) 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  d'ora in poi rivogetevi a me con la formula "Vostra Maestà, Splendore di Bellezza Moderatore bsolar" (una colossale manciata d'aria in premio a chi sgama la citazione).

CMQ vedo che finalmente Brandy ci ha fatto una visitina, e naturalmente le api hanno cominciato a ronzare attorno al miele...  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bentornato "Vostra Maestà, Splendore di Bellezza Moderatore bsolar".   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Vostra Maestà, Splendore di Bellezza Moderatore bsolar wrote:*   

>  (una colossale manciata d'aria in premio a chi sgama la citazione).
> 
> 

 

Cercando "splendore di bellezza" su google saltano fuori una serie di encicliche su vatican.va... citavi quelle?   :Laughing: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> d'ora in poi rivogetevi a me con la formula "Vostra Maestà, Splendore di Bellezza Moderatore bsolar" (una colossale manciata d'aria in premio a chi sgama la citazione).

 

Uhm... vado a memoria, ma... "Il principe cerca moglie"?   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerealK

ok

è quasi tardi e la mia capacità di comprensione sta cominciando a rasentare lo 0 assoluto

provando un emerge-up world il risultato è questo

```

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 [1.33] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.03 [4.02] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.13 [3.1.9] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r2 [1.4.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.1-r3 [3.3.1-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9  

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5m [1.5l-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4-r1 [2.1.4] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7b-r3 [0.9.6j] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33 [1.0.32] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.11 [1.09] 

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4 (from pkg x11-libs/qt-3.2.1-r1) <- pobblema ;)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.2-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-1.1.4 [1.1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4 [3.1.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4 [3.1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/quanta-3.1.4 [3.1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.11 [3.6.8] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r4 [21.2-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lilo-22.5.7.2 [22.5.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6 [7.6-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2 [3.6.1_p2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.16 [2.14] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.12-r1 [3.11-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1 [1.8.6.8-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/metalog-0.7-r1 [0.6-r10] 

```

leggiucchiando il forum ho avuto al geniale idea di dare un grasso 

emerge unmerge qt-3.2.1-r1

ma sfortunatamente non viene individuato il pacchetto incriminato

non convinto di quello che sta accadendo provo 

emerge unmerge x11-libs/qt-3.2.1-r1

idem come sopra

test finale:

emerge unmerge qt

funzica!! miracolo!!!

ma dopo aver tentato ancora  di aggiornare tutto:

```

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 [1.33] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.03 [4.02] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.13 [3.1.9] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r2 [1.4.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.1-r3 [3.3.1-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9  

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5m [1.5l-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4-r1 [2.1.4] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7b-r3 [0.9.6j] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33 [1.0.32] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.11 [1.09] 

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4 (from pkg x11-libs/qt-3.2.1-r1) <- il pacchetto continua ad essere bloccato

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.2.1-r1  <- e in più mi piglia per i fondelli volendo installare il pacchetto causa del disastro :O

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-1.1.4 [1.1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4 [3.1.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4 [3.1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/quanta-3.1.4 [3.1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.11 [3.6.8] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r4 [21.2-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lilo-22.5.7.2 [22.5.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6 [7.6-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2 [3.6.1_p2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.16 [2.14] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.12-r1 [3.11-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1 [1.8.6.8-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/metalog-0.7-r1 [0.6-r10] 

```

keffaccio? mi sparo?

help pliz  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Non e' quello il pacchetto incriminato, e' kde.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28948

----------

## cerealK

molte grazie..

mo provo e vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

saludossSsssSS

----------

